# rdiff-backup port broken



## cbrace (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi all,

rdiff-backup no longer works on my system, a Python error is generated:


```
$ rdiff-backup
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/rdiff-backup", line 20, in <module>
    import rdiff_backup.Main
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/rdiff_backup/Main.py", line 25, in <module>
    import Globals, Time, SetConnections, selection, robust, rpath, \
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/rdiff_backup/SetConnections.py", line 30, in <module>
    import Globals, connection, rpath
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/rdiff_backup/connection.py", line 539, in <module>
    import Globals, Time, Rdiff, Hardlink, FilenameMapping, C, Security, \
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/rdiff_backup/Rdiff.py", line 22, in <module>
    import os, librsync
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages/rdiff_backup/librsync.py", line 28, in <module>
    import _librsync
ImportError: Shared object "libintl.so.8" not found, required by "librsync.so.1"
```
libintl appears to have been upgraded: 

```
$ locate libintl.so
/usr/local/lib/libintl.so
/usr/local/lib/libintl.so.9
```
The current version of librsync is 0.9.7, from 2004 (!), so I guess one can't expect any more updates.

This is a shame, as rdiff-backup had some nice features. Does anyone know of anything similar? In particular, keeping multiple versions and the ability to purge obsolete files was nice. 

-Colin


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 18, 2010)

You can just symlink libintl.so.8 to libintl.so.9 for now. But it sounds like you have an incompletely (i.e. non-recursively) upgraded version of gettext on your system. Read (and follow) [cmd=]less +/20100530 /usr/ports/UPDATING[/cmd]


----------

